# Tutorial für Grenzdebile: Aus Plättchenhaken mach Öhrhaken



## KarlK (20. August 2015)

Nabend, ich war ja auf der Suche nach einer Lösung bzw. einer Alternative für die Gamakatsu LS-2210S und bin nach Knotenkunde und co. zu dieser einfachen jedoch sehr preisgünstigen Möglichkeit aus Plättchenhaken die deutlich kostspieligeren Öhrhaken zu machen.

*Die Vorteile im Überblick*:

*-* Erheblich günstiger als Öhrhaken zu verwenden!
*-* Erheblich größere Formvielfalt bei den Haken
*-* Meist erheblich dünndrahtiger als vergleichbare Öhrhaken, dadurch bessere eindringen im Fischmaul
*-* Bei Wahl einer starken Hauptschnur (bspw. 10-15kg PowerPro) und entsprechend  gutem Knoten(los) kann man bei Auswahl eines entsprechend weniger starken Vorfachmaterials (zB Drennan 5,4kg 7-Strand)  die Sollbruchstelle vor den eigentlichen Tackle (Spinner/Wobbler/etc.)  setzen, so dass man sich im Falle eines Hänger meist nur von einem billigen 5-10Cent Haken trennen muss statt eines 5-10€ Wobblers &/ Spinners. (Hilft natürlich nicht, wenn man die Hauptschnur um einen Ast wickelt beim Auswurf  :m)
*- *Auch ist im Fall das sich mal ein zu großer Fisch ranhängt und bei zu schwachem Tackle mit nem Wobbler im Gaumen verbleibt und daran verendet geringer, da so ein 1-2cm großer Haken weniger beeinträchtigend für den Fisch wirkt als ein ganzer Wobbler.


Aber kommen wir zu den benötigten Sachen:

*Überblickbild des benötigten:






*
*1:* Passendes Stahlvorfachmaterial im Vergleich zur Hauptschnur
*2:* Klemmhülsen mit passendem Innendurchmesser
*3:* Plättchenhaken nach Gusto
*4:* Sekundenkleber (für die ganz extremen gerne auch 2K-Kleber|supergri)
*5:* Zange oder spez. "Hülsenquetschzange"

Für meine Gamakatsu LS-2210S in der Größe 4 hab ich Klemmhülsen mit einem Innendurchmesser von 1,6mm (optimal wäre wohl 1,4 oder 1,2mm) gewählt, die wie sich im Nachhinein herausstellte etwas zu groß waren, klappt zwar trotzdem, sieht aber nicht ganz so schick aus wie die "hautenge" Variante, am besten mit einem digitalen Messschieber ausloten wie breit das Plättchen am Haken ist, dabei beachten! Selbst wenn die breites des Plättchens nicht auf Anhieb durch die Klemmhülse passt, durch leichtes plattdrücken der Hülse kann man die breite bis zu einem gewissen Punkt erhöhen!

Wenn ihr nun die passenden Hülse und das passende Stahl(oder Titan) Vorfachmaterial gefunden habt, schneidet euch ein Stück davon ab, je nach Haken und Öhrgröße braucht man nicht mehr als 1-2cm pro Haken, folgerichtig kommt man seeehr lang mit so einem typischen 15M-Packerl aus, wenn man es ausschließlich für diesen Zweck nutzt.

Dieses kleine Stück biegt ihr nun schön in die Form eines Öhr's und schiebt es durch die Hülse nachdem ihr den Haken durchgeschoben habt.
Achtet darauf, das die Hülse HINTER dem Plättchen ist, das erhöht die Sicherheit nach dem quetschen enorm, da durch die leicht abgebogene Form des Plättchens ein herunterrutschen der Hülse so gut wie ausgeschlossen ist.

Siehe:






Ich persönlich halbiere die Hülsen für diese Hakengröße durch abknipsen, oder abtrennen per Dremel.
Bei letzterem müsst ihr die "zugequetsche" Öffnung nicht aufbiegen wie es beim Knipser der Fall ist. Geht beides.
Danach ein kleinen Tropfen Sekundenkleber (oder 2K-Kleber) und schön quetschen, dabei achten das die Form des Öhrs erhalten bleibt.
Ob ihr es "horizontal" bzw. "vertikal" zum Plätzchen ausrichtet ist Geschmackssache und jedem selbst überlassen.


Das Ergebnis sieht dann ungefähr so aus, und entsprechend schicker wenn man die passendsten Hülsen  und eine dieser "Spezialhülsenquetscherzangen"  hat, die ich nicht hatte.
Nicht wundern das der rechte etwas mitgenommen aussieht, es war mein erster Haken und an dem hangen auch schon 4KG-Gewichte dran, folglich ist er auch ein wenig verbogen :q






An die Haken wurden hiernach Gewichte gehängt und bis 4kg rutschte da überhaupt nichts.
Weiter hoch bin ich nicht gegangen weil ich ungerne einen Haken zerstören wollte, zumal es dann schon in die Bruchgrenzen des Vorfachmaterials geht und sich der Haken vermutlich vorher noch aufbiegt oder bricht..




Hoffe das wird dem ein oder anderen von Nutzen sein!
_
*An die Redaktion:*_ Von einer Aufnahme dieses Tutorials in die Angelwoche/Anglerpraxis o.Ä. bitte ich abzusehen, Danke!



Schöne Grüße! #h


----------



## W-Lahn (21. August 2015)

*AW: Tutorial für Grenzdebille: Aus Plättchenhaken mach Öhrhaken*



KarlK schrieb:


> _*An die Redaktion:*_ Von einer Aufnahme dieses Tutorials in die Angelwoche/Anglerpraxis o.Ä. bitte ich abzusehen, Danke!



Da werden  die Redaktionen von Angelwoche und Anglerpraxis sicher traurig sein |supergri


----------



## Rotbart (21. August 2015)

*AW: Tutorial für Grenzdebille: Aus Plättchenhaken mach Öhrhaken*

Ich schwanke gerade zwischen "Wieso lernst du nicht einfach den Plättchen-Knoten" und "Hast du die Kosten für Klemmhülsen und Kleber mit einkalkuliert"?


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (21. August 2015)

*AW: Tutorial für Grenzdebille: Aus Plättchenhaken mach Öhrhaken*

Ich hoffe, Du hast ein Patent angemeldet. Das ist sehr wichtig, wenn Du mit speziellen Umbaukits in den Flächenvertrieb gehen willst...


----------



## g.schuldes (21. August 2015)

*AW: Tutorial für Grenzdebille: Aus Plättchenhaken mach Öhrhaken*

;+;+;+;+;+;+;+


----------



## Seele (21. August 2015)

*AW: Tutorial für Grenzdebille: Aus Plättchenhaken mach Öhrhaken*

Ich hab den Sinn irgendwie immer noch nicht verstanden. Dafür gibts doch prima Knoten. Geht sogar wesentlich schneller als das komische gequetsche und sieht auch schöner aus. 
Das Preisargument.... ich weiß ja nicht obs die 2 oder 3 Euro im Jahr so ausmachen  

BTW: Ein Haken muss nicht dünndrähtig sein, dickdrähtig ist sogar besser gegen ausschlitzen, aber er muss scharf sein, das ist wichtig. Scharf und das auch dauerhaft bleiben.


----------



## exil-dithschi (21. August 2015)

*AW: Tutorial für Grenzdebille: Aus Plättchenhaken mach Öhrhaken*

der sinn, ergibt dieser sich nicht aus dem threadtitel? :q


----------



## jkc (21. August 2015)

*AW: Tutorial für Grenzdebille: Aus Plättchenhaken mach Öhrhaken*

Hi, hatte auch kurz gezweifelt, dann dachte ich, der TE hat nach ner Lösung gesucht um kostengünstig an eine große Modellvielfalt an Haken zu kommen, die sich gut in Sprengringe fädeln und damit an Kunstködern verwenden lassen. Ich bin ja immer für Eigenbaulösungen von daher, warum nicht, wenn´s taugt.

Grüße JK


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Tutorial für Grenzdebille: Aus Plättchenhaken mach Öhrhaken*

Oh man. Der TE hat eine Idee, setzt sie um und postet es noch im Forum damit alle etwas davon haben.

Und alle Kommentare dazu sind negativ. Geht doch bitte auf "Account löschen".

Im Gegensatz zu den anderen finde ich die Idee gut! Die Sollbruchstelle vor den Köder setzen wird Küstenspinnern die an Hängerträchtigen Gebieten auf Dorsche Angeln mal so richtig Geld sparen lassen.

Zumal die Original LS Haken auch nach 1-3 Einsätzen an der Küste hinüber sind. Wenn es eine günstigere Variante gibt, warum nicht? Es wird ja keiner gezwungen diese zu Nutzen. Sich hier aber nun darüber lustig zu machen finde ich frech.

Meine Sorge wäre nun, den "einen" Fisch zu verlieren, weil ja eben eine Sollbruchstelle mehr drin ist und so ein gequetschtes Vorfach auch mal nachgeben kann. Da sich meine Köderverluste an der Küste sehr in Grenzen halten, brauche ich vorerst nichts verändern.

Wenn ich aber auf Dorsche an extrem hängerträchtigen Gebieten Angeln würde und bei jedem Angeln +5 Köder im Wasser lasse, dann würde ich mir noch Heute solche Haken basteln!

Von daher Danke für die Option.


----------



## vermesser (21. August 2015)

*AW: Tutorial für Grenzdebille: Aus Plättchenhaken mach Öhrhaken*

So übel finde ich die Idee auch nicht Allrounder  . Kann man machen, muss man nicht. Ich seh derzeit keinen Sinn darin für meine Zwecke...aber warum nicht?


----------



## exil-dithschi (21. August 2015)

*AW: Tutorial für Grenzdebille: Aus Plättchenhaken mach Öhrhaken*

ich hatte es aufgrund des titels für einen witz gehalten, von daher, ganz ruhig.
sollte es ernst gemeint sein, logo, jeder jeck is anders.


----------



## W-Lahn (21. August 2015)

*AW: Tutorial für Grenzdebille: Aus Plättchenhaken mach Öhrhaken*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Oh man. Der TE hat eine Idee, setzt sie um und postet es noch im Forum damit alle etwas davon haben.
> 
> Und alle Kommentare dazu sind negativ. Geht doch bitte auf "Account löschen".



Wenn der TE eine "merkwürdige" Idee als Ei des Kolumbus präsentiert, einen provokanten Titel verwendet und dann noch arrogant sich an die "Redaktion" wendet, so sind negative Kommentare nicht verwunderlich...


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (21. August 2015)

*AW: Tutorial für Grenzdebille: Aus Plättchenhaken mach Öhrhaken*

Kann ja gut gefunden werden, muss es aber nicht. 

Das Hauptargument sind günstige Haken gewesen, nun ja, die Einsparpotenziale sind hier wohl begrenzt... 

Was die Sollbruchstelle angeht, um teure Köder zu retten, habe ich erhebliche Zweifel, dass sich diese Konstruktion auch nur annähernd genau definieren lässt (+/- 1 Kilo z.B.). Da scheint mir eine industrielle Lösung ala http://www.kunstkoeder.at/product_info.php/products_id/323 geeigneter. Ist natürlich auch teurer. 

Aber jeder wie er mag... Gut erklärt und bebildert allemal.


----------



## vermesser (21. August 2015)

*AW: Tutorial für Grenzdebille: Aus Plättchenhaken mach Öhrhaken*

Das is ja genial |bigeyes . Funzt das wirklich??


----------



## Lazarus (21. August 2015)

*AW: Tutorial für Grenzdebille: Aus Plättchenhaken mach Öhrhaken*

Für die Umrüstung von Spinnern auf Einzelhaken scheint mir das ganz praktisch.
Guter Bericht, danke dafür!


----------



## Seele (21. August 2015)

*AW: Tutorial für Grenzdebille: Aus Plättchenhaken mach Öhrhaken*



vermesser schrieb:


> Das is ja genial |bigeyes . Funzt das wirklich??


 

Anscheinend nicht so wirklich wenn man die Erfahrungen hört. Die Streuung bei der Auslösekraft sei anscheinend ziemlich hoch, aber von der Idee her ziemlich gut.


----------



## KarlK (21. August 2015)

*AW: Tutorial für Grenzdebille: Aus Plättchenhaken mach Öhrhaken*

Ohh Mann, ist es echt so schwer den Sinn zu erkennen?
Die Antwort "lern Plättchenknoten" find ich da gerade schon regelrecht beleidigend...

Nochmal, hierüber lassen sich Einzelhaken an Spinning-Bait verwenden ohne das Sie seitlich abstehen oder sich in ihrer Beweglichkeit einschränken zu lassen, oder bind mir mal einer der ganz cleveren hier "mit einem Plättchenknoten" ein Einzelhaken an einen Spinner/Wobbler ohne das er seitlich absteht oder sich anderweitig in die Quere kommt.
Ich hab das die letzten 6 Tage vergebens probiert, dies ist der sinnvollste und schnellste weg sofern man nicht auf Öhrhaken umsteigen will oder kann.


Siehe:





Für die anderen die mit dem Preis argumentieren:

25x LS2210S kosten ~2,50-3€
8x vergleichbare VanFook Haken mit Öhr kosten 8€

100x Klemmhülsen kosten 2,50€ ( mit einer Klemmhülse krieg ich zwei Haken hin)
15M Draht kosten 7€ (damit krieg ich bei großzügiger Verwendung von 1,5cm pro Öhr 1000 Öhrhaken hin)
1x Sekundenkleber 6g 1€

Wann sich die anfängliche Investition durch 1) Einsparungen an Öhrhaken und 2) Einsparungen an gerettetem Spinning-Tackle/Kunstködern amortisiert hat kann jeder selbst errechnen, mein Tipp, so lang dauerts nicht 
Einer meiner Bassday oder Illex-Wobbler kostet alleine schon rund doppelt so viel wie für alles nötige.

Das Luresaver funktionieren halte ich für einen Witz, wenn man sich in den gängigen US-Foren herumtreibt liest man immer wieder davon das die Toleranzen riesig seien, mit unterschieden von Teils +5kg aber selbst wenn.... sie funktionieren nicht an Plättchenhaken und kosten ein vielfaches ohne dabei mehr zu können, in der Realität eher weniger.

Warum einige meinen ein Draht mit fest definierter Bruchkraft von 5.4kg(oder mehr/weniger)  ohne wesentliche Bruchkraftherabsenkung durch knoten sich nicht als Sollbruchstelle an einer Hauptschnur mit fest definierten Werten jenseits der 10kg (sollte man natürlich vorher testen  ) eignen soll, sofern man sie an einer knotenlos Verbindung anbindet muss ich dann auch nicht verstehen 


jkc & Lazarus  haben immerhin den hauptsächlichen Sinn dieser ganzen Geschichte verstanden, danke fürs aufmerksame Lesen, eine anscheinend verloren gehende Tugend! 

@Allrounder27

Ich teste jeden Haken hiernach indem ich Gewichte (2,5-3kg) dranhänge, samt "schütteln"  und co.
In dieser Größe hab ich drei mal die extremen ausgelotet und 5kg drangehangen bei keinem hast sich die Hülse gelöst, hätte mich auch gewundert weil das Plättchen leicht "abgebogen" ist und für die Hülse sowas wie ein natürlicher Widerhaken ist, dann noch die zusätzliche Fixierung mit mit Sekundenkleber, ne da löst sich garantiert nicht's. 

In meinem Fall fing der Haken bei 5KG Gewicht an sich aufzubiegen, und riss dann in insgesamt 3v3 Fällen reproduzierbar am Stahlvorfach-Öhr.

Das Ergebnis schaut dann folgendermaßen aus: 







Nicht falsch verstehen, ich hab durchaus Verständnis dafür, wenn jemand keine Verwendung hierfür hat, aber es dann generell für Müll zu erklären ist eine gelinde gesagt besch.. Mentalität.
Ich will hier keine kolumbianischen Eier an den Mann bringen, sondern wollte denjenigen helfen die vor einem ähnlichen Problem stehen und noch keine echte Lösung gefunden haben und auch denjenigen die auf diese Art von der höheren Formvielfalt und des niedrigeren Preises bei Plättchenhaken profitieren wollen.

Solche Leute sind der Grund warum man know-how ganz gleich welcher Nützlichkeit für sich behält statt es mit anderen zu teilen.

Von weiteren Tutorial's werde ich deswegen absehen.

Nachtrag: Es regen sich einige am Threadtitel auf, wirklich? Eine etwas frechere Variante des englischen "xyz for dummies"?
Verstehen Sie Spaß?



Grüße.


----------



## Meefo 46 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Tutorial für Grenzdebille: Aus Plättchenhaken mach Öhrhaken*

Moin 

Danke eine preisgünstige Lösung gegen gesamt Köder verlust.

Gruss jochen.


----------



## W-Lahn (21. August 2015)

*AW: Tutorial für Grenzdebille: Aus Plättchenhaken mach Öhrhaken*

Ich muß meine Aussage relativieren, zur Umrüstung von Kunstködern auf Einzelhaken ist die Idee gar nicht schlecht, ich dachte anfangs  du wolltest damit Vorfächer binden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Tutorial für Grenzdebille: Aus Plättchenhaken mach Öhrhaken*

Ich hab mal Deinen Titel geändert (debille in debile), vielleicht sorgte das bei einigen dafür, dass sie das nicht ernst nahmen..


----------



## Rotbart (21. August 2015)

*AW: Tutorial für Grenzdebille: Aus Plättchenhaken mach Öhrhaken*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Ich muß meine Aussage relativieren, zur Umrüstung von Kunstködern auf Einzelhaken ist die Idee gar nicht schlecht, ich dachte anfangs  du wolltest damit Vorfächer binden.



Dito, ging mir genau so. Aber der Einstiegsthread war sehr missverständlich.

Was lernt man daraus - man soll nicht vorschnell urteilen.

Mea culpa.

Für mich trotzdem nichts.


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Tutorial für Grenzdebile: Aus Plättchenhaken mach Öhrhaken*

Es war klar zu erkennen das es zur Umrüstung für Kunstköder gedacht ist...


----------



## KarlK (21. August 2015)

*AW: Tutorial für Grenzdebile: Aus Plättchenhaken mach Öhrhaken*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Es war klar zu erkennen das es zur Umrüstung für Kunstköder gedacht ist...



Na ich glaub das lag wirklich am Rechtschreibfehler im Threadtitel.
Das ist halt wie einen Epileptiker vor nem Stroboskop zu setzen, das führt halt auch temporär zum Verlust jeglicher kognitiver Fähigkeiten, oder wie sonst erklärt man sich das nun nach Ausbesserung (Danke Thomas!) ein jeder das Konzept verstanden hat?
Zufälle? Gibts nicht. #6


Es hat immerhin schon einer der User hier seinen nutzen am Tutorial gehabt, so hat sich das verschriftlichen und bebildern ja schon mal gelohnt und war nicht gänzlich für die Katz 


Schöne Grüße


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. August 2015)

*AW: Tutorial für Grenzdebile: Aus Plättchenhaken mach Öhrhaken*

Ich dachte erst, jetzt wird hier ganz mikromechnisch ein Loch in den Plättchenhaken gebohrt oder gelasert! :m

Bei den gerade ausgegebenen Preisen von ca. 45 Cent aufwärts für einen Gamakatsu Einzelhaken mit Öhr macht ein Einsparpotential oder sogar Recycling von stinknormalen Haken schon Sinn! #6

Ich sehe wie oben Seele schon schreibt, Verbesserungspotential in Wickeln und Knoten oder drauftwizzeln. Da gibts noch was zu tüfteln.


----------



## KarlK (23. August 2015)

*AW: Tutorial für Grenzdebile: Aus Plättchenhaken mach Öhrhaken*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich dachte erst, jetzt wird hier ganz mikromechnisch ein Loch in den Plättchenhaken gebohrt oder gelasert! :m
> 
> Bei den gerade ausgegebenen Preisen von ca. 45 Cent aufwärts für einen Gamakatsu Einzelhaken mit Öhr macht ein Einsparpotential oder sogar Recycling von stinknormalen Haken schon Sinn! #6
> 
> Ich sehe wie oben Seele schon schreibt, Verbesserungspotential in Wickeln und Knoten oder drauftwizzeln. Da gibts noch was zu tüfteln.



Inwiefern?
Bisher haben einige gesagt "ach das ginge auch per Knoten!" aber wie genau mit welchem Knoten man 1) ähnliche Knotenfestigkeit (klemmen ist sogesehen ja in etwa ein "No-Knot") und ähnlich flexibel wie die Variante Stahldraht-Öhr per Quetschhülse ist bisher jeder der Kommentatoren schuldig geblieben 

P.S. hab heute noch mal ein paar Haken mit Quetschhülsenzange fertig gemacht, und damit ist das ganze nicht mehr so unförmig wie bei Benutzung per normaler Zange.
Es ist so gesehen sogar sehr förmig am Haken dran, und die Tragkraft bleibt bisher auch gleich gut erhalten.

Selbst einen Drilling hab ich so recyclen können, diese blöden Dinger muss man an nahezu jedem Spinner abknipsen um sie abzubekommen, wobei man da bei den üblichen Mepps-Spinnern lieber zu Hülsen größer als 1,6mm I.D. greifen sollte:vik:



Schöne Grüße.


----------



## Rannebert (23. August 2015)

*AW: Tutorial für Grenzdebile: Aus Plättchenhaken mach Öhrhaken*

Bin mir ja nicht so sicher, ob das Plättchen vom Haken in der Schlaufe nicht innerhalb von kürzester Zeit die Tragkraft vom Stahl zunichte macht.
Die Schlaufe wird sich bei Zugbelastung durch einen Fisch arg schmälern, und wenn dann noch Scherbewegungen durch Kopfschläge, kurze und schnelle Fluchten nicht linear zum Zug entstehen, sehe ich das Plättchen dem Stahl arg zusetzen. Eventuelle Drehbewegungen um die Köderachse sind vermutlich noch schlimmer, aber das hängt wohl von Ködergrösse und -gewicht ab....

Aber immerhin wäre dann nur der Haken im Fisch weg, und der Köder noch an der Schnur!


----------



## KarlK (23. August 2015)

*AW: Tutorial für Grenzdebile: Aus Plättchenhaken mach Öhrhaken*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Bin mir ja nicht so sicher, ob das Plättchen vom Haken in der Schlaufe nicht innerhalb von kürzester Zeit die Tragkraft vom Stahl zunichte macht.
> Die Schlaufe wird sich bei Zugbelastung durch einen Fisch arg schmälern, und wenn dann noch Scherbewegungen durch Kopfschläge, kurze und schnelle Fluchten nicht linear zum Zug entstehen, sehe ich das Plättchen dem Stahl arg zusetzen. Eventuelle Drehbewegungen um die Köderachse sind vermutlich noch schlimmer, aber das hängt wohl von Ködergrösse und -gewicht ab....
> 
> Aber immerhin wäre dann nur der Haken im Fisch weg, und der Köder noch an der Schnur!



Also das sagt jetzt zwar (noch) nicht viel aus, aber einer der Haken an nem Spinner hat bereits drei mittelgroße und eine große (50cm) Forelle gekriegt, bisher sehe ich noch keine Anzeichen von einer Tragkraftabsenkung 

Ich hab allerdings auch an jedem nen Tropfen Sekundenkleber gemacht, soll heißen das Plättchen ist an den kritischen Kanten mehr oder weniger mit Cyanacrylat ausgegossen und es ist ein beweglicher Sprengring dran, auch würde ich nur beschichtetes Stahlvorfachmaterial verwenden (z.B Drennan Green) um ein zusätzlichen Schutz gegen Beschädigung zu haben.

Aber da gilt das gleiche wie bei jedem Stahlvorfach, gelegentlich drübergucken und checken ob irgendwas zu sehen ist, dann passt das schon.

Bisher glaube ich eher, das der Haken vollkommen abgestumpft ist bevor irgendwas kritisches an der Schlaufe zu sehen ist, ist aber nur eine Vermutung, aber zum Glück kann man sich zum Preis eines vergleichbaren Öhrhaken's je nach Hersteller 5-6 reguläre kaufen, von daher gleicht sich das irgendwo aus.



P.S.
Ja einer der größten Vorteile dürfte die Sollbruchstelle VOR dem Köder sein bei hängerträchtigen Gewässer, hätte ich dies vorher gemacht, hätte ich noch meinen geliebten Eisele-Blinker in der Tackle-Box


Schöne Grüße. #h


----------



## Revilo62 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Tutorial für Grenzdebile: Aus Plättchenhaken mach Öhrhaken*

Als ich das erste Mal die Threadüberschrift gelesen habe, dachte ich mir: Ok, mal schauen was der zu bieten hat, trägt ja ziemlich dicke auf !
Naja, die Idee dahinter, ist ja auch nicht abzustreiten, ist gut, da hat sich jemand nen Kopf gemacht
Dann habe ich weitergelesen und musste immer mehr schmunzeln, find aber beeindruckend, wie er hinter der Sache steht, mehr aber auch nicht !
Neben der praktischen Umsetzung sollte man sich vorher auch mal theoretisch damit auseinandersetzen. Dazu bedarf es nicht unbedingt eines Studiums.
Ich muß mich in der Elektrotechnik mit Pressverbindungen und den dabei wirkenden Kräften auseinandersetzen und widerspreche dem TE mit seinen Beobachtungen und seiner Logik.
1. Die lineare Zuglast kannst Du nicht definieren, da Dir die träge Masse nicht bekannt ist ( der Fisch)
2. Die lineare Traglast Deines Stahlvorfaches entspricht bei weitem nicht der Traglast im Knickmoment
3. Selbst das Einkleben funktioniert nicht, da die kristalline Struktur Deines Klebers beim Pressen zerstört wird, es findet keine Stoffbindung statt
4. Das Plättchen wird definitiv der Beweglichkeit im Wege stehen, jedenfalls bei der kleinen Öse
5. Wenn zwei unterschiedliche Metalle miteinander verbunden werden, wird das wertigere Material das weniger wertige korrodieren lassen

Die Haken sind aus meiner anglerischen Sicht nicht für diesen Einsatzzweck geeignet, zu dünndrähtig, zu weicher Stahl
Und wenn Du schon Wobbler mit Einzelhaken ausrüsten willst, dann verzichte entweder auf den Brustflossenhaken, ist meist nicht erforderlich bei dieser größe und wenn dann baue ihn andersrum an, sonst sammelt der alles ein (Hakenspitze im Zugmoment Richtung Bauch ) 

Wie gesagt, ich find die Intention zu Deiner Idee gut aber die Umsetzung ist nicht ausreichend und überzeugend.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## KarlK (23. August 2015)

*AW: Tutorial für Grenzdebile: Aus Plättchenhaken mach Öhrhaken*

Da hilft nur abwarten und beobachten 

Das das edlere das unedlere Metal korridieren lässt ist richtig, allerdings wird das unter Luftausschluss und ohne direkten Kontakt(es ist und bleibt Cyanacrylat dazwischen) und die kristalline Struktur wäre nur dann zerstört, wenn man es ausgehärtet quetschen würde, was in der Tat nicht wirklich klever wäre, zudem ist der Draht ummantelt, also wird da in direkter Drahtnähe schon nichts korridieren, die Hülsen sind aus Aluminium(?) der Haken ist aus Edelstahl also wird höchstens die Hülse durch Kontaktkorrision beschädigt werden, gesetz dem Falle das keine isolierende Schicht (Cyanacrylat) dazwischen ist, sei sie noch so dünn.

Alles in allem halte ich das Argument Kontaktkorrosion für sehr weit hergeholt ... auch wenn es in der Theorie richtig ist, wird lange lange vorher eher der Draht durch die erwähnte Biegebelastung nachgeben als das die Kontaktkorrosion dazu führt das sich die Hülse oder Draht löst 

Aber wie gesagt, abwarten & Tee trinken meine Vermutung ist, das zumindest die Kontaktkorrosion weit weniger relevant ist als du vermutest 

Aber ja doch, ist das klemmen genauso stabil wie ein Haken mit Öhr? 
Nein natürlich nicht, wie den auch, allerdings denke ich, und das ist nur meine Vermutung dazu, das das im Grunde genommen irrelevant ist, da er aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach vorher vollkommen abgestumpft ist, bevor ihn die Kontaktkorrosion den Rest gegeben hat.


Aber das ist alles hochspekulativ, da hilft nur beobachten beobachten beobachten, der Vorteil hierbei ist ja der, dass das Angeln spaß macht 

P.S. Der zweite Haken ist mittlerweile weg, war wie du gesagt hast blöd ;D
Hatte ne 42cm Forelle am Haken da setzt sich der zweite Haken Unterwasser an so einer Baumwurzel fest zusammen mit der gehakten Forelle, musste also unfreiwillig die Hosen fallen lassen und reingehen, der Fisch wurde trotzdem semi-sicher (in der Bratpfanne) gelandet

Da hatte es Rapala mit dem Grunddesign dieses Mini-Wobblers wohl zu gut gemein, kein Fisch der an so einen kleine Wobbler gehen würde schluckt den  Köder so tief als das es den zweiten benötigen würde, selbst beim Barsch noch nicht passiert.



Schöne Grüße!


----------



## Ruti Island (23. August 2015)

Moin!

Ich finde die Idee, die hinter der Sache steckt gut.
Für mich würde sowas allerdings nicht in Frage kommen, da ich finde, dass es einfach unsauber verarbeitet aussieht.


Beste Grüße 
Nils


----------



## feederbrassen (23. August 2015)

*AW: Tutorial für Grenzdebile: Aus Plättchenhaken mach Öhrhaken*



KarlK schrieb:


> einer der größten Vorteile dürfte die Sollbruchstelle VOR dem Köder sein bei hängerträchtigen Gewässer



Von daher finde ich die Idee prima.#6


----------



## KarlK (23. August 2015)

*AW: Tutorial für Grenzdebile: Aus Plättchenhaken mach Öhrhaken*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich finde die Idee, die hinter der Sache steckt gut.
> Für mich würde sowas allerdings nicht in Frage kommen, da ich finde, dass es einfach unsauber verarbeitet aussieht.
> ...




Das Fischauge isst mit  :m
Spaß beiseite du hast recht, sieht gequetscht per  08/15-Zange etwas unförmig, wird den Fisch zwar nicht jucken, aber nachdem ich es mit ner speziellen Quetschhülsennzange probierte sah das ganze um ein vielfaches sauberer aus:








Heute mal wieder unterwegs gewesen und immer noch mit ein und demselben Haken 10xForellen < 32cm gehackt die wieder entlassen wurden samt  einem 40er Barsch und nen 45er Döbel.

Immer noch ein und derselbe Haken, immer noch keinerlei Ermüdungserscheinung  und das beste ist, sie sind immer noch rattenscharf, da wären meine Drillinge nicht mehr annähernd so spitzt.


Bin immer noch gespannt was zuerst eintrifft, das versagen des Hakenöhrs oder die Abstumpfung des gleichen|kopfkrat

Schauenwamal!


----------



## Seele (23. August 2015)

*AW: Tutorial für Grenzdebile: Aus Plättchenhaken mach Öhrhaken*



KarlK schrieb:


> Das Fischauge isst mit  :m
> Spaß beiseite du hast recht, sieht gequetscht per  08/15-Zange etwas unförmig, wird den Fisch zwar nicht jucken, aber nachdem ich es mit ner speziellen Quetschhülsennzange probierte sah das ganze um ein vielfaches sauberer aus:
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt sieht das doch schon ganz anders aus. Aber ich würde eher 2K Kleber als Sekundenkleber in dem Fall nehmen. 1. ist Cyanacrylat nicht dauerhaft wasserfest und 2. Wird er bretthart, also spröde.


----------



## KarlK (23. August 2015)

*AW: Tutorial für Grenzdebile: Aus Plättchenhaken mach Öhrhaken*

Alles eine Sache des Werkzeugs bzw. hier der Zange ^^
Das Problem mit 2k-Kleber war bisher die Viskosität, die schnellaushärtenden  Konsorten sind alle recht dickflüssig was es schwerer macht es in die Hülse zu tropfen, man könnte zwar eine Spritze benutzen, aber dann wär sie selbst innerhalb kürzester Zeit ausgehärtet, aber generell hast du recht und 2K-Kleber ist wenn man ihn da hat natürlich die erste Wahl.
Muss mich mal erkundigen ob es sehr flüssigen 2K zu kaufen gibt.


Apropos aussehen, mit 1,2mm Hülsen würde das ganze nochmal ein ganzes Stück besser ausschauen, da dürfte der Übergang Haken->Hülse nochmal marginaler sein.



Grüße


----------



## jkc (23. August 2015)

*AW: Tutorial für Grenzdebile: Aus Plättchenhaken mach Öhrhaken*

Hi, um 2K kleber in die Hülse zu bekommen, würde ich einfach den Haken vorm Einschieben drin eintauchen.

Grüße JK


----------



## angler1996 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Tutorial für Grenzdebile: Aus Plättchenhaken mach Öhrhaken*



KarlK schrieb:


> Alles eine Sache des Werkzeugs bzw. hier der Zange ^^
> Das Problem mit 2k-Kleber war bisher die Viskosität, die schnellaushärtenden Konsorten sind alle recht dickflüssig was es schwerer macht es in die Hülse zu tropfen, man könnte zwar eine Spritze benutzen, aber dann wär sie selbst innerhalb kürzester Zeit ausgehärtet, aber generell hast du recht und 2K-Kleber ist wenn man ihn da hat natürlich die erste Wahl.
> Muss mich mal erkundigen ob es sehr flüssigen 2K zu kaufen gibt.
> 
> ...



Du kannst Uhu 300 endfest oder Bindulin erhitzen , schau dir das Datenblatt an, dann wird es dünnflüssiger zum vergiesen und im richtigen Maß gemacht, wird das Zeug härter danach


----------



## chris1974 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Tutorial für Grenzdebile: Aus Plättchenhaken mach Öhrhaken*

Solche nehmen ist zu einfach? http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/VMC_Sureset_Drop_Shot_Hook/descpage-VMCDROP.html Oder müssen es von allen Hakenformen *exakt* die LS-2210s sein?


----------



## Purist (23. August 2015)

*AW: Tutorial für Grenzdebile: Aus Plättchenhaken mach Öhrhaken*

Ich finde die Idee nicht schlecht, würde sie aber eher als "flexibles Öhr" bezeichnen, was gewiss in manchen Situationen sogar Vorteile bietet. 

Auch wenn ich die heutigen Machenschaften der Anbieter wahnwitzig finde, Angelkleinkram in immer kleineren Stückzahlen zu immer höheren Preisen zu verkaufen, sehe ich den Grund des Einsatzes aber nicht im "sparen". Ordentliche Drillinge gibt's ab 20 Cent pro Stück, zwei Schenkel abkneifen, fertig ist der "notbehelf-"Einzelhaken. Will man andere Formen: Nach Einzelhaken suchen, vor allem nach günstigen 100er Packungen. Wegen den paar Cent ist mir das zuviel Fummelei.


----------



## marcomo (23. August 2015)

*AW: Tutorial für Grenzdebile: Aus Plättchenhaken mach Öhrhaken*



chris1974 schrieb:


> Solche nehmen ist zu einfach? http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/VMC_Sureset_Drop_Shot_Hook/descpage-VMCDROP.html Oder müssen es von allen Hakenformen *exakt* die LS-2210s sein?



angeblich zu teuer. Naja, die meisten laufen hier ja mit Equipment rum was mehrere hundert € kostet und kaufen sich Kunstköder etc. für teilweise mehr als 30€ pro Stück. Da dann bei den Haken sparen zu wollen ist dann wortwörtlich am falsche Ende gespart wie ich finde.
Der einzige Vorteil ist die Sollbruchstelle, doch mich würde es ja aufregen wenn ich dann doch mal was größeres als geplant dran habe und es dann an der Sollbruchstelle scheitert.

aber jeder anders nicht wa #h


----------



## KarlK (23. August 2015)

*AW: Tutorial für Grenzdebile: Aus Plättchenhaken mach Öhrhaken*



chris1974 schrieb:


> Solche nehmen ist zu einfach? http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/VMC_Sureset_Drop_Shot_Hook/descpage-VMCDROP.html Oder müssen es von allen Hakenformen *exakt* die LS-2210s sein?




Lies dir am besten nochmal  den gesamten Thread durch, du hast ihn nicht verstanden.

Fang mit der Überschrift an, steht da irgendwas von LS2210s drin?
Richtig, der LS2210S war nur ein Beispiel,  den ich zufälligerweise hier in großer Menge (300+ Haken) mal ersteigert hatte und nicht einfach wegkippen wollte, da ich meine recht große Ködersammlung sowieso mal komplett auf Einzelhaken umbauen wollte, zählte ich also 1&1 zusammen experimentierte ne gute Woche lang und kam dann auf die hier thematisierte Lösung.

Das du nun allen ernstes in einem Thread der ausschließlich das Thema behandelt wie man aus aus günstigeren oder rumliegenden Plättchenhaken  Öhrhaken (sei es auch nur flexibel&per Draht) macht, mit der Lösung daherkommst Öhrhaken zu kaufen, ist wirklich Nobelpreiswürdig #q;+


Solltest du versehentlich den falschen Thread erwischt haben, entschuldige meinen happigen Tonfall


@Purist:

Jedem das seine, es gibt Bastler unter uns, die gerne selbst sachen machen und andere die sich direkt was von der Stange kaufen, beides hat seine Vor-und Nachteile, und ich werde  sicherlich nicht missionarisch  tätig werden und insistieren das nur dies der Weg ist und alles andere Murks ist.

Ziel dieses Thread war/ist es interessierten eine Möglichkeit zu geben das zu tun was die Überschrift klar und deutlich aussagt, und zu gucken wie sich das ganze im Langzeit-Test so schlägt.

Wenn jemand hieraus seinen nutzen zieht super, wenn es aber für denjenigen nichts ist, auch kein Problem.

Was aber nicht sein sollte, sind Post's die komplett am Thema vorbei gehen 



Gute Nacht! #h


----------



## chris1974 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Tutorial für Grenzdebile: Aus Plättchenhaken mach Öhrhaken*



KarlK schrieb:


> Das du nun allen ernstes in einem Thread der ausschließlich das Thema behandelt wie man aus aus günstigeren oder rumliegenden Plättchenhaken  Öhrhaken (sei es auch nur flexibel&per Draht) macht, mit der Lösung daherkommst Öhrhaken zu kaufen, ist wirklich Nobelpreiswürdig #q;+
> Solltest du versehentlich den falschen Thread erwischt haben, entschuldige meinen happigen Tonfall


Habe ich nicht. Nur wieso soll man sich das Rumgequetsche antun wenn es stabile und günstige Öhrhaken gibt? Du brauchst die Plättchenhaken nicht? Verkauf sie bei eBay oder schenk sie einem Jungangler. Ist ja jetzt nicht so, das jemand vierstellige Stückzahlen an Plättchenhaken rumliegen hat, der er plötzlich nicht mehr braucht, aber ich will ja auch gar nicht alles verstehen.


----------



## KarlK (1. September 2015)

*AW: Tutorial für Grenzdebile: Aus Plättchenhaken mach Öhrhaken*

So ein kurzes Update! 
Der "Dauerhaken  der in den letzten Wochen ausschließlich benutzt wurde ist gestern gerissen, nachdem er zuvor eine schöne 51 Bafo in starker Strömung bewältigte.

Hatte hier kurz danach ein Hänger vermutlich ein alter versunkener Baumstamm, beim Versuch ihn zu lösen riss dieser wie gewollt  VOR dem Köder, also direkt am Haken 

Und das bei einer äußerst kritischen Montage, die wie folgt aussah:

Sunline 20lbs Hauptschnur --> Doppelter Grinner -> 6,5kg Flouro-->No-Knot-Wirbel-->Spinner

Da liegen gerade mal 1100g zwischen Flouro-Tragkraft und Drennan-Green Tragkraft!!

Macht unter Strich gesparte ~4€ für den ansonsten verlorenen Blue-Fox Spinner 


Hatte im übrigen noch ein paar "Owner OC 50330" in Größe 2 rumliegen, die wohl mal meinem Vater gehörten, da ich kein Karpfenangler bin, und die von der Größe her mit den 4er Gamakatsu LS2210S vergleichbar sind, habe ich mir gleich mal angeguckt ob die hierfür zu gebrauchen sind.

Und das sind sie, wenn man die etwas weit geratenen Plättchen an den Flanken etwas mit dem Dremel abträgt, was wie folgt aussieht (unten original oben bearbeitet):







Hiernach nach dem selben Schema verfahren, und nebenbei erwähnt die Kombination 5,4kg Drennan Grün und 1,6mm Jenzi-Hülsen passt bei diesem Haken wie die Faust aufs Auge! 

Und hier die neu damit bestückten Blinker:







Nachtrag:

Ein paar fertige Haken in natura:







Grüße


----------



## Andal (8. September 2015)

*AW: Tutorial für Grenzdebile: Aus Plättchenhaken mach Öhrhaken*

Jeder wie er will, aber für mich sieht das so aus, als sei der Weg, in diesem Fall die Bastelei, das Ziel.


----------



## KarlK (8. September 2015)

*AW: Tutorial für Grenzdebile: Aus Plättchenhaken mach Öhrhaken*



Wollebre schrieb:


> immer schön wenn Leute sich über ihr Angelerät  Gedanken machen und das auch posten. Sehe auch keinen Grund das mit  entsprechende Bemerkungen schlecht zu machen!!
> 
> Haken an einen Spinner etc. sollten mit der Spitze nach oben oder unten  zeigen. Persönlich ziehe ich Sptze nach unten vor, weil der Haken meist  hinter dem Kieferbogen eindringt und Losschütteln kaum möglich ist. Der  Oberkieferbereich ist härter und die Haken dringen oft nicht ausreichend  ein. So jedenfalls meine Erfahrung beim Big Game. Die letzten beiden  Urlaube auf den Malediven getestet und kein Wahoo konnte sich vom Rapala  Magnum losschütteln.
> 
> ...




Moin 
Mit der Hakenposition am Spinner (da ist es meist  egal, da der sich dank vorgeschalteten Dreifachwirbel meist um die  eigene Achse dreht)  hab ich schon probiert, also  nach oben/unten  zeigend mit folgenden Ergebniss.
Wenn der Haken nach oben zeigt Hakt  sich der Fisch vermehrt (aber nicht ausschließlich) am Oberkiefer wie  man es sich denken könnte, es bringt allerdings den Vorteil das du kaum  an Kraut hängen bleibst, wenn es nicht gerade "open-water" ist sonder  flachlaufende Flüsse  beangelt werden.

Ein Vor oder Nachteil was  die Auslitzer angeht konnte ich bei meinen letzten drei Großforellen  nicht feststellen, ist der Schenkel komplett durch entwischt mir in  aller Regel keine mehr 
Das mit dem Löten ist eine interessante Idee aber

1) Gibt es einfädigen Draht wo die "Bruchlast bekannt ist?" 

2)  Meinst du Hart oder Weichlot? Bei erstem würde ich mir um die  Wärmebehandlung der Haken machen, und bei zweiterem kann ich mir nur  schwer vorstelle das die Festigkeit vom Lot mit der  Quetschhülsenvariante in der durch "verkeilen" ein abrutschen der Hülse  und damit der Draht verhindert wird.


ABER ich werd es definitiv mal probieren! #h


----------

